# Way to go Jody Wise!!!!



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just watched a show that ESPN2 puts on called "Wanna Go Fishing?" And it just so happens that the host of the show picks out some lucky person to go on a fishing trip of a lifetime. And this episode he went to Cabela's in Lehi, and picked out Jody Wise of Park City to take him to Mexico to fish for Yellow Fin Tuna. Jody, I don't know if you are part of this forum, but if you are, or if somebody here knows him, tell him congrats because you represented Utah well. And what you and your son are doing with that fishing club in Park City is awesome, you deserved that trip, and I was glad to see you were so successful out there in Mexico. Also, if you have pictures from that trip I would love to see them. If you guys haven't seen the episode log onto espnoutdoors.com and check it out. Again, congrats!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why does that name sound familiar?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Why does that name sound familiar?


I think that was the name of one of your boyfriends in High School. :mrgreen: :lol: :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The host, Matt Eastman, lives here in Utah as well. Very cool idea for a show. Most of the shows on TV are impossible to even watch anymore.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Why does that name sound familiar?
> ...


Dude, don't be gay!


----------

